# Communal Scorpions



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 11, 2003)

How much risk is there in keeping scorpions together.  I know species such as Emperor and Redclaw are considered communal.  But I was watching some tonight at Petco, and a few of them were wrestling each other.  Are their claws strong enough to take off one anothers legs?    Other risks?

Bd


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 11, 2003)

BD,

The first thing to realize is that which species are communal and which aren't is a guideline.  You may take two supposedly canabalistic individuals and have no problems for their entire lives.  Likewise, there seem to be the Pandinus equivelents to Hanibal Lecter.  

I have lost two Heterometrus to canabalism over the years.  The first had the last two segments of her metasoma ripped off shortly after moulting.  The second was canabalized by a cagemate after the cagemate became gravid.  

That being said, on the whole you can expect a reasonably small number of problems with the so-called "communal" species.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## danread (Jan 11, 2003)

I've been thinking about a mixed communal set up for a while. I've got two emps at the moment, but have been considering adding Pandinus cavimanus, Pandinus viatoris and Heteromertus spinifer to make a large communal tank. From what i can make out they all require a similar set up, and i plan to buy all similarly sized individuals. If i supply a big enough tank with enough hiding spaces, do you think that it is possble or am i asking for trouble? 

Cheers,

Dan.


----------



## zoobugs (Jan 11, 2003)

BD,
Dave is correct. Even those species which are known for being "communal" have eaten one another every now and then. Red claws are a little more aggressive than emps, but with adequate food and hide places, it should work. You won't know until you try. For those of you who know Dave Gaban, he frequently mixes species together and advises that even with the best of care, you run the risk of someone eating someone else. One time he mixed Hottentotta polystictus with Centruroides exilicauda and had success. I tried it and my polys were history. He mixes various kinds of Parabuthus with success and various other forms. The main tricks seem to be plenty of space and food for all.


----------



## Theraphosa (Jan 11, 2003)

would a 10 gallon tank works for 2 Pandinus cavimanus?


----------



## Kugellager (Jan 11, 2003)

A ten gallon tank should be fine. Just make sure you have more than enough places for them to hide or burrow and make sure you don't go too long between feedings.

John
];')


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 11, 2003)

How about 10 gallons and 3 redclaws?


----------



## Kugellager (Jan 12, 2003)

If they are on the big side it might be pushing it.  You can always keep a close eye on them for a few days and see how it goes.

John
];')


----------

